# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  HP Bios

## mishas07

http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/E36O3510nS.jpg 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/QLLSo34SPx.jpg 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/rfSSRfRs5S.jpg 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/ULKd3HGei7.jpg 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/7FXvCc4NV4.jpg 
http://pic.ipicture.ru/uploads/090227/HV2ZCTipS4.jpg 
комп стационарный HP Pavillion модел e6763de,model BIOSa v5,35,, 
Виста Хоме Премиум OOEMAct.и еще когда включаю Комп ,высвечивается такая таблица "F9....F10 F11 F7 F8",короче мне предлагают или востановить или воити в безопасном режиме,вот дети етим ползуются и сидят в инете до утра.мне сказали что можно поставить пароль в BIOS,или можно отключить кнопку F8.но я не знаю как это сделать.и если в BIOSe написано серыми буквами, значит изменить никак нельзяИ

----------

